# Secret Door Dilemma



## sheperd80 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey folks, I'm building a secret door for a client and having trouble finding the proper hinges. Ive done secret doors before but this one is different. 

The door is going to replace a raised panel in a wall that has to match other adjacent raised panel walls. I need the panel moulding to conceal the door gap all the way around. To make this work I need something similar to a Blum or Grass concealed overlay hinge so that the panel moulding on the hinge side moves away from the wall as it opens.

The problem is those hinges are for cabinets, but this panel is 62" tall and 50" wide, and will weigh approx 50 lbs. Anyone know of a hinge that is both concealed and overlay that can handle more than just a cabinet door?

As a last resort I can probably just use a bunch of cabinet hinges but this is a high end house and that's pretty hokey. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*3 or 4 hinges would not be inappropriate*

They will only show when the door is opened, right? I would use 3 personally. :smile:
A good source for hinges:
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/CABINET+HINGES/Pivot+Door+Slides/

This one: http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...+1+Hinge+Kit+for+Heavy+Duty+Pivot+Door+Slides


----------



## sheperd80 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah they will only show when its open. The hinges in that link are for door slides which I can't use. But those are the basic hinge type I need. But 3 or 4 doesn't seem nearly enough for a 50lb door that's 50" wide. Thats a lot of cantilever weight for such a short hinge. I'm hoping there's something in that style but on a larger scale.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you looked up Murphy Doors? I've never used one but I've been thinking it'd be cool to have one when I finish my basement. According to the literature it can hold 300 lbs and 6' wide if I read it right. If you do one be sure to post some pictures!


----------



## sheperd80 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've always wondered about those kits, they look interesting. Unfortunately it won't work in this application.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

sheperd80 said:


> Hey folks, I'm building a secret door for a client and having trouble finding the proper hinges. Ive done secret doors before but this one is different.
> 
> The door is going to replace a raised panel in a wall that has to match other adjacent raised panel walls. I need the panel moulding to conceal the door gap all the way around. To make this work I need something similar to a Blum or Grass concealed overlay hinge so that the panel moulding on the hinge side moves away from the wall as it opens.
> 
> ...


i understand your concern. the blums are often used on kitchen pantry doors, easily that weight when loaded. i've used five before on larger doors. nice thing is that they are adjustable when needed.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Check out the barrel SOSS hinges. They make work for your application and you can put in as many as needed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You didn't say or describe the orientation or thickness of the panel. Or, how much overlay the moulding will lay on the panel next to it on the hinge side.

If the panel itself is ¾", and is in the same plane as the panel next to it, and the moulding is applied to the surface, and overlays the panel next to it, you may need a* thick door hinge*. These will carry more weight, and start moving away from the panel next to it sooner than an ordinary overlay hinge.





















.


----------



## sheperd80 (Nov 12, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> You didn't say or describe the orientation or thickness of the panel. Or, how much overlay the moulding will lay on the panel next to it on the hinge side.
> 
> If the panel itself is ¾", and is in the same plane as the panel next to it, and the moulding is applied to the surface, and overlays the panel next to it, you may need a* thick door hinge*. These will carry more weight, and start moving away from the panel next to it sooner than an ordinary overlay hinge.
> 
> ...


Went to my cabinet supplier this morning and that's exactly what I got! And yes the panel is just as u described except its 1-1/2" thick. I'm hoping this thickness doesn't effect the way it swings too much. Thanks for the tips everyone ill post some pics soon.


----------

